# Surgery?



## 18110 (Jan 3, 2007)

Considering wether to talk tot he Doc about surgery for my GERD. I am only 30 but am very concerned about my esophagus being damaged by all the acid. I seem to have indigestion after an IBS pain flare up. I am taking over the counter antacids but have read they are not really a good solution. I have had a globus sensation for a while now and am becoming very concerned. Maybe weight loss is the only solution.Thanks


----------

